# 9-Year-Old Does Double Backflips in this Video



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Holy crap!!! This kid is rad. Flip on to a rail!! :eyetwitch2: He is doing all this on a Burton Chopper. WTF! That board sucks, my kid has one. He should get a Custom Smalls or at least a Process Smalls. Wow just wow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Welp, that does it.


----------



## Martyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome, way to go Eli! 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Welp, that does it.


Yup!  Me too!

I just _knew_ I shouldn't have clicked that link. :blink:

....Anybody wanna buy a _WHOLE BUNCH _of now useless snowboarding gear! :laugh: 

Really makes me wish Id discovered snowboarding waaaay back before gravity made me her _*Bitch!!!* _. >


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*old man wishes for long hair and skill*

she is gonna be super cute in a couple years


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> she is gonna be super cute in a couple years


2:

That's some funny shit...


----------



## MarkyMarc (Apr 6, 2016)

Gnarly little shredder


----------

